# Compare these two interpretations.



## Dorsetmike

I'm surprised how completely different these sound, I much prefer the first, I'd be interested in others' views, and why you prefer one or the other.
(The first link is to all three movemens, the next three links are to individual movements)

The work is John Stanley's organ Concerto Op2 No3


----------



## Bulldog

The 2 versions do sound quite different, and I easily prefer the 2nd. It has more edge and detail. The Hyperion version has a muddy and homogenized sound; also, the performance is rather somber.

In conclusion, the 2nd version pierces my body; the Hyperion just bounces off.


----------



## SanAntone

I also prefer the second recording. The texture is more transparent (mostly due to the sound of the organ) the tempo somewhat quicker, and overall it has a lighter effect - which is more pleasing to me.


----------

